# Busted for speeding and No Seat Belt.



## DarkShadow (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Rick50 (Jun 14, 2016)

Cute and guilty!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 14, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2016)

Mehhh.. puppy-dog eyes'll get'cha out of 'most anything!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2016)

Hmmm. Steering wheel on the right.

So add the charge of Driving on the Wrong Side of the Road.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 14, 2016)

Actually the steering is on the left side,it just appears to be on the right.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 15, 2016)

Are his eyes droopy? Will driving under influence be added to the charge


----------



## pgriz (Jul 4, 2016)

Of course, dog eyes like that give you automatic absolution, every single time.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 5, 2016)

Officer, not trying to tell you your business here but I believe it's customary to give out tickets wrapped in bacon, isn't it?


----------

